# Rocker gets rabies shots after bat urinates in his eye



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope it wasn't Ozzy. 

Makes you think twice about trying to get rid of a bat if it gets in your house.

http://entertainment.msnbc.msn.com/...bies-shots-after-bat-urinates-in-his-eye?lite


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

EEEuuuuwwweee


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It seem like overkill, but from what I've read about rabies, I opt for the shots too. I've removed dozens of bats out of the family home, but I think now I'll be a little more careful.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

> "...I feel like I'm getting treated for a unicorn bite."


I'd get the shots, too, but I'd be much more worried about a rabid unicorn bite...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Reminds me of a story about a woman who had to get rabies shots because a bat crawled into her coffeemaker. She found it in the grounds basket after brewing and drinking her cup of joe.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It's kind of funny. I guess he better be happy that it wasn't Dumbo the flying elephant in there.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: This is flipping hilarious.


----------

